# OSS 4.2 and linux-f10-flashplugin10



## ekar (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi all,

i cant get flash sound working in firefox3 or linux-firefox-devel, please help, thank you!

sound works in general but not for flash in firefox3 or linux-firefox-devel, i get lots of errors about ALSA lib in Firefox log after video starts playing in youtube.

there are some info about that, but it didnt help, tryed to change provided libflashsupport.so with currently existing in my system, but no luck - http://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Applications_for_OSSv4#Adobe_Flash

the same errors also using Flash 10 plugin from Adobe for linux.


```
#OSS
[root]# cat /dev/sndstat 
OSS 4.2 (b 2003/201012120637)BSD (C) 4Front Technologies 1996-2009
Kernel: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Dec  2 17:40:34 EET 2010
    root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/EEEPC
```


```
#linux-firefox-devel
[user]# rm -rf .mozilla/ 
[user]# linux-firefox-devel
```
youtube video starts, i get errors in Firefox log i.e.:

```
<...>
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1433:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<...>
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

ekar said:
			
		

> ```
> #OSS
> [root]# cat /dev/sndstat
> OSS 4.2 (b 2003/201012120637)BSD (C) 4Front Technologies 1996-2009
> ...


This doesn't look complete.


```
root@williscorto:~#cat /dev/sndstat 
OSS 4.2 (b 2003/201012081912)BSD (C) 4Front Technologies 1996-2009
Kernel: FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE #0: Tue Dec  7 02:23:16 CET 2010
    root@molly.dicelan.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CORTO8


Audio devices:
0: Sound Blaster X-Fi (SB073x) output (OUTPUT)
1: Sound Blaster X-Fi (SB073x) input (INPUT)

MIDI devices:

Mixers:
0: Sound Blaster X-Fi (SB073x)

History:
/dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0.02: pid 31275 cmd 'mplayer' OUT 
/dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0.02: pid 31279 cmd 'mplayer' OUT 
/dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0.02: pid 31284 cmd 'mplayer' OUT 
/dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0.02: pid 31284 cmd 'mplayer' OUT 
/dev/oss/oss_sbxfi0/pcm0.02: pid 43423 cmd 'npviewer.bin' OUT 


NOTICE! Device numbers shown above may be wrong.
        Use the ossinfo command to find out the correct device names.
```

Works fine with linux-f10-flashplayer10.


----------



## ekar (Dec 20, 2010)

sorry here is a full output:


```
[root@tree ~]# cat /dev/sndstat 
OSS 4.2 (b 2003/201012120637)BSD (C) 4Front Technologies 1996-2009
Kernel: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Dec  2 17:40:34 EET 2010
    root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/EEEPC


Audio devices:
0: HD Audio play pcm1 (OUTPUT)
1: HD Audio play pcm2 (OUTPUT)
2: HD Audio rec mix4 (INPUT)
3: HD Audio rec select (INPUT)

MIDI devices:

Mixers:
0: High Definition Audio 0x10ec0269


NOTICE! Device numbers shown above may be wrong.
        Use the ossinfo command to find out the correct device names.
```

sound on the system works:


```
ekar@tree /usr/home/ekar]$ osstest 
Sound subsystem and version: OSS 4.2 (b 2003/201012120637) (0x00040100)
Platform: FreeBSD/i386 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Dec  2 17:40:34 EET 2010     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/EEEPC

*** Scanning sound adapter #-1 ***
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0 (audio engine 0): HD Audio play pcm1
- Performing audio playback test... 
  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47942.00 Hz (-0.12%)> 
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1 (audio engine 1): HD Audio play pcm2
- Performing audio playback test... 
  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47970.00 Hz (-0.06%)> 
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0 (audio engine 2): HD Audio rec mix4
- Skipping input only device
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1 (audio engine 3): HD Audio rec select
- Skipping input only device

*** All tests completed OK ***
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

Why are you using oss when HDA is supported by FreeBSD itself?

See snd_hda(4).


----------



## ekar (Dec 21, 2010)

I have read somewhere that sound quality of OSS is much better than from snd_hda  well i dont know if it's true or not, never had to compare them.

So you suggest me to try snd_hda? but i think it will be just run away from current problem i have , What else i could check ?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

ekar said:
			
		

> So you suggest me to try snd_hda?


Yes. You'll always get better integration with the build in drivers then with third party software. I have to use oss because the soundblaster X-Fi isn't supported at all.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 21, 2010)

> Why are you using oss when HDA is supported by FreeBSD itself?
> 
> See snd_hda(4).


So, actually i want now to migrate to OSSv4 on my homestation, because of i can not (or do not know how to) make my 5.1 soundsystem work duplicating of front channel to all the others. Alsa could do this, and OSSv4 can too, but not FreeBSD's oss. 
Am i right or there is a way to configure it? My opinion is based on pretty old (~02.2010) e-mail conversation, after adding a 5.1 sound support to the hda driver (and it works for real 5.1 audio, but 2-channel files sound worse with only 2 channels, you know.. )


----------



## ekar (Dec 21, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes. You'll always get better integration with the build in drivers then with third party software. I have to use oss because the soundblaster X-Fi isn't supported at all.



i understand that probably easiest way now is to try snd_hda -i will try it anyway, but i would like to try somehow to solve the current problem, because as it works for you why it doesnt for me... just for the future knowing, maybe i will need to use snd card like yours one day 

so what else we could check to compare the systems?


----------



## Zare (Dec 21, 2010)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> So, actually i want now to migrate to OSSv4 on my homestation, because of i can not (or do not know how to) make my 5.1 soundsystem work duplicating of front channel to all the others. Alsa could do this, and OSSv4 can too, but not FreeBSD's oss.
> Am i right or there is a way to configure it? My opinion is based on pretty old (~02.2010) e-mail conversation, after adding a 5.1 sound support to the hda driver (and it works for real 5.1 audio, but 2-channel files sound worse with only 2 channels, you know.. )



I think you'll need to group all 5 pins into single association.
In any case, you should open up a new thread.


----------

